

Heart Surgeon Speaks Out On What Really Causes Heart Disease - vpj
http://www.sott.net/article/242516-Heart-Surgeon-Speaks-Out-On-What-Really-Causes-Heart-Disease

======
codev
If you're going to write an article like this you have to _cite some evidence_
\- if Dwight Lundell really believes what he's saying he should apply to the
Atkins Foundation and do some research - instead he's selling his self help
book and dietary supplements:

<http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lundell.html>

------
mef
Quackwatch page on Dr. Dwight Lundell
<http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lundell.html>

------
jacques_chester
Every time a health article is linked from HN, I do a quick ⌘-F to see if
someone pins everything on carbohydrates.

Yahtzee!

Then I start looking at the rest of the site. Oh look, conspiratards. I begin
to wonder if the person who wrote the article -- that fellow in the lovely
white scrubs -- is actually a doctor. So I search his name.

Yahtzee! He lost his license to practice medicine in 2008[0].

One thing that is persistently annoying about HN is the fondness for secret
histories, wanting to be seen to know Deep Secrets Which The Masses Could Not
Comprehend, seeing conspiracies under ever bush and basically just being about
as thoughtful as the sort of intelligentsia that infest coffee shops. It
really gets up my nostrils.

Anyhow, I expect that this particular snooty message of mine will attract
energetic responses; much as manure attracts flies. Some of you will tell me
that it really _is_ a conspiracy -- Archer Daniel Midlands, or corn subsidies
and HFCS (hint: people in other countries get fat and die of heart disease
without these). Some will be personal anecdotes of how you lost 100lbs in 20
days on the paleto or kelogenic diet. Some will be folk defending the cui
bono, others the status quo.

I won't be here for it.

I'm just going to let this train wreck play itself out.

[0] <http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lundell.html>

~~~
mberning
You know it is possible for somebody to be have a sordid and questionable
history whilst also being well informed and correct on some matter. Not saying
he necessarily is on this, but it IS possible.

Whether carbohydrates can drive obesity in certain people is a hot area of
discussion, so I would not discount somebody for bringing it up. I think this
is a natural reaction to the fact that fat has been vilified as making people
fat for decades and it turned out to not be 100% true, so now people take an
extremely skeptical look at the advice of eating an abundance of carbohydrate.

~~~
MDS100
Yeah this Ancel Keys' shtick is great marketing from the paleotards.

